# Job prefers



## Omer135 (Dec 2, 2017)

Master from university or college?? Can some one tell me that employers prefer on colleges or umiversities?? I f i do master from any college. But i have knowledge so what employers prefer? 
They still want university graduates or just skilled person who have knowlwdge doesnt matter college r university.


----------



## esands (Nov 6, 2017)

Employers always look for reputed universities for sure, especially the one they have in their mind and heard about the students passed out from those particulars.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

They prefer student from good university, even if it's not espcially mean that he is better than you, only because of the reputation.
That why it's better for you to begin by good university, you see after for your professionnal experience.

Good luck


----------

